
WordPress warns of critical flaw - Mithrandir
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2010/12/30/wordpress-warns-critical-flaw/
======
rick888
I'm beginning to really question Wordpress. Every few weeks there seems to be
a new security flaw. I can't imagine what hasn't been discovered yet.

